# Aide pour achat d'un vehicule



## milo26 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour ayant comme projet de changer ma voiture je voudrais savoir si nous avons des aides?


----------



## kikine (23 Décembre 2022)

bonjour
non


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Décembre 2022)

Des aides liées à notre statut d'assistantes maternelles non.


----------



## alymat (28 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Si par l ircem en aide sociale 
J ai eu 1000 euro pour l achat de ma voiture 
Il faut monter un dossier et c eux qui vous accordent


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Décembre 2022)

J'ai vu qu'il y avait aide à l'achat d'un vélo électrique aussi. Franchement, je pense que c'est vraiment un organisme à contacter en cas de problème financier, accident de la vie, coup de pouce économique lié à notre métier, etc. Appelez-les c'est le mieux à faire, et expliquer votre situation économique et que votre agrément vous oblige à changer de voiture pour une plus grande, il faut pouvoir tout justifier. N'hésitez pas à nous faire un retour sur le fil, ça pourrait en intéresser d'autres.  Moi je dis que qui ne tente rien n'a rien ^^


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Décembre 2022)

J'avais même vu une fois sur un groupe, que suite à moisissures sur un mur, l'accueil d'une ass mat avait dû être suspendu, et bien elle avait contacté l'IRCEM qui lui avait octroyé une aide pour le manque à gagner. Il y a plein de choses qu'on ne pense pas tout le temps, il ne faut pas hésiter à appeler l'IRCEM, nos assurances, nos protections juridiques etc. On se rend compte malheureusement souvent trop tard qu'on aurait pu être aidé lors de nos galères. C'est pareil pour les aides en France, beaucoup ne demandent pas forcément d'aides alors qu'ils y auraient le droit : chômage, RSA, prime d'activité et j'en passe.


----------

